# Night time blues



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

Went to the surf about 30 minutes before dark yesterday to find some bait for later that evening. Managed two Spanish and a lady. Went back to the beach around 9 pm trying for anything other than a catfish. My line was in the water less than five minutes before something large took my Spanish chunk. After a 20 minute fight I finally got a glimpse of the giant stingray. Very disappointing! We set the lines back out and caught 6 blue fish. Nothing huge, but better than catfish.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Stingray is a great Shark bait. So are Blues.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Can't complain about the fights with those big rays though! They'll give you a run for your money any time of the day.


----------



## Bass2Pomps (Mar 25, 2010)

I kept two blues for tonight. I'm going to kayak bait out tonight and try for something larger. The ray gave a heck of fight. I wanted to keep him for bait. But I'm not sure how to handle one that big while staying free from the barb.


----------



## shinyhalo (Jul 28, 2013)

I caught a stingray yesterday...yay. Still working on trying to catch skipjack or pompano...anyway, I flipped it on it's back by manipulating it with the fishing line in shallow water, then I dragged it on shore, then I pressed a shoe right on it's belly near where the barb is located to immobilize it in the sand, then I pulled out the hook with pliers


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Bass2Pomps said:


> I wanted to keep him for bait. But I'm not sure how to handle one that big while staying free from the barb.


Machete! :yes:


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

Bass2Pomps said:


> I wanted to keep him for bait. But I'm not sure how to handle one that big while staying free from the barb.


 to keep the barb from getting you just stay out of its line of site or flip it on it back get some good wire cutters and cut that bad boy off and throw the ray in the cooler


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 23, 2012)

*Blues will work!*



Bass2Pomps said:


> Went to the surf about 30 minutes before dark yesterday to find some bait for later that evening. Managed two Spanish and a lady. Went back to the beach around 9 pm trying for anything other than a catfish. My line was in the water less than five minutes before something large took my Spanish chunk. After a 20 minute fight I finally got a glimpse of the giant stingray. Very disappointing! We set the lines back out and caught 6 blue fish. Nothing huge, but better than catfish.


Try early moring, temps too high in August!


----------

